# Breed help!



## jerseynicholson93 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys was just wondering if I could get some experienced opinions on what my bunny could be mixed with! The breeder said she was a purebred netherland dwarf, her dad was tiny but her mom was huge! 
dad! 
mom! 

Jersey is 3 months and 2 weeks old and she is already so big! She has these huge ears that are definately not characteristic of a Nethie. Here plate some pics of her when she was young 


here are recent pics from today. 


*note my feet are size 8-9 women's for size comparison. Unfortunately I don't know exactly how much she weighs as my scale is broken! Thanks in advance for opinions!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 6, 2014)

Neither of the parents have netherland features and look more like polish rabbits. If they are truly Netherlands they are very bad representations as far as show but are very cute


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 6, 2014)

Shida is a pure bred nethie if that helps at all


----------



## Azerane (Jul 6, 2014)

I agree, I'm not really seeing any Nethie. The ears are too large for starters. What breed or mix of breeds, still very cute


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 6, 2014)

For comparison of the dwarf breeds, see this page on our RO Rabbit Identification Key: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/key-upright-normal-dwarf-78165/ 

The usual things to look for to identify Netherland Dwarfs is a very round head and short ears, neither of which your bunny has. Polish rabbits have less round heads and longer ears, and are somewhat larger. There are also Britannia Petites (which are called "Polish" in the UK, just to confuse things) which are roughly the same size as Nethies, but with less round heads and larger ears. 

On the other hand, "cute" is certainly a very valid identification...


----------



## majorv (Jul 6, 2014)

The dad looks Polish (US) and the mom looks like a, well, larger white rabbit...maybe New Zealand?


----------



## jerseynicholson93 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya she is adorable and I'm absolutely I'm love either way but I think you guys are right now that I'm really looking at it none of them look like nethies. I think my breeder is a bit of a scam artist, she tried to send her home at 5 weeks and charged $90 bucks for a "purebred" without pedigree. But it was a happy mixup cause I love my cute bunny


----------



## Azerane (Jul 7, 2014)

To be honest, I think that happens a lot with bunnies, because people simply don't know what they're looking at/for. Dog breeds are much more easily identifiable to the untrained eye, but rabbit breeds tend to have much more subtle differences in shape and stature.

And also, of course, we simply just expect people to be trustworthy, which they aren't always.


----------



## sungura (Jul 7, 2014)

$90 is ridiculous! Especially one without a pedigree! Doesn't look like a Netherland Dwarf to me, but she's still super cute! :bunnydance:


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 11, 2015)

Not netherland Def looks like larger breeds..not polish either the polish in UK looks smaller than the nethie and not cobby at all and with the same weight limit of 2.5Ibs


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 14, 2015)

Nethersnow said:


> Not netherland Def looks like larger breeds..not polish either the polish in UK looks smaller than the nethie and not cobby at all and with the same weight limit of 2.5Ibs



This is an older thread. But uk polish are not the same at all to polish in the us. The polish from BRC are what ARBA calls a britannia petite. The rabbits in this thread are american polish


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Nov 14, 2015)

I agree with you guys neither of them have any nethie features. But they are all so cute&#128525;


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Nov 14, 2015)

She's beautiful.


----------

